
Musk lawyers move to dismiss cave explorer lawsuit over “pedo guy” tweets - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/musk-lawyers-move-to-dismiss-cave-explorer-lawsuit-over-pedo-guy-tweets/
======
ta8384859
"I fucking hope he sues me", said Musk.

I'm glad he did, what an appalling thing to call someone on a public forum
without evidence or track-record; and Musk doubled down also with further
rants, now claims its all hyperbole. Right.

~~~
fatjokes
I really hope that line can be used against Musk.

~~~
zeristor
Imagine being stuck with Musk on Mars for the rest of your life

